

Truly Free People Search - SWiK - vantaseek
http://swik.net/Truly-Free-People-Search
Truly free people search. Search by name and results include: Age, relatives, city and state, street address, zip, phone numbers and photos.
======
alexbosworth
Why oh why did I ever think anonymous editing wouldn't be ruined by spam?
Thanks for helping to ruin SWiK you bastards :(

~~~
jacquesm
Just about everything you build on the net has to be approached from the abuse
angle. First figure out how jerks can break it, then make sure they never ever
get a toehold.

It's a sad affair but that is how it is.

On a given site I'll spend probably 2/3 of the total construction time on
making sure that the assholes won't be able to spoil it for the nice people.

